# Yogi Mother to Be tea - good/bad for first trimester?



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am asking cuz I started drinking it around 11dpo after my bfp







: (still can't get over it). ... and started spotting on 13dpo. It looks like its going away but I was wondering if any of the ingredients can cause that kinda thing... Here are the ingredients...

Organic Raspberry Leaf, Organic Peppermint Leaf, Organic Stinging Nettle Leaf, Organic Spearmint Leaf, Organic Dandelion Root, Natural Lemon Flavor, Organic Anise Seed, Organic Cardamom Seed.

I also saw my m/w and she did a pelvic exam and said she didn't see any of the bleeding coming from the cervix.. just inside the vj walls... I dunno. Should I stop drinking this tea?

TIA


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

For me, red raspberry leaf really causes contractions. I had to stop drinking it when contractions/bleeding started and I'm afraid to start again since I still have these problems on and off.


----------



## trauerweidchen (Feb 2, 2009)

First off, congratulations!

I've drunk that tea for most of my pregnancy and really enjoyed it, but I'd probably ask your midwife what she knows about the herbal effects of those ingredients in early pregnancy. Generally speaking, I think those herbs are considered safe for pregnant women (and so few are!), but I'm a strong believer in going with your gut instinct, and if you're worried, I'd probably hold off drinking it or any other herbal teas until you're farther along or just feel more comfortable. It's also worth mentioning that spotting in early pregnancy isn't all that unusual, although it's good to keep an eye on it and get it checked out if you're worried.

Good luck!


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raene* 
For me, red raspberry leaf really causes contractions. I had to stop drinking it when contractions/bleeding started and I'm afraid to start again since I still have these problems on and off.

Me too I took it in the last trimester and trust me I had a fast labor and birth I totally plan to use it in my last trimester again!

to the OP I was thinking about this actually yesterday, at the store! I was to scared to drink it. I am just sticking to ginger (for my tummy) and Chamimile (for before bed or when I stress) the raspberry is what threw me off on it.


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunShineSally* 
Me too I took it in the last trimester and trust me I had a fast labor and birth I totally plan to use it in my last trimester again!

to the OP I was thinking about this actually yesterday, at the store! I was to scared to drink it. I am just sticking to ginger (for my tummy) and Chamimile (for before bed or when I stress) the raspberry is what threw me off on it.


Thanks everyone... am thinking i will hold off.. at least until past 1st trimester... if it'll speed things up in labor.. i'll be HAPPY to use it.. how long before delivery were you drinking it.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

My midwife has her clients drink a similar tea (it's called "mother's tea") from the first trimester on. Red raspberry is safe throughout pregnancy, *unless* you have an irritable uterus or something. It's pretty rare for it to cause contractions that are a problem.


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
Thanks everyone... am thinking i will hold off.. at least until past 1st trimester... if it'll speed things up in labor.. i'll be HAPPY to use it.. how long before delivery were you drinking it.


a little over a month it is so so tasty







my: I believe that and going to the chiro. helpped with my super fast labor and delivery







I am going to do the same thing this time but I am going to go to the chiro sooner.


----------



## trauerweidchen (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunShineSally* 
I am just sticking to ginger (for my tummy) and Chamimile (for before bed or when I stress) the raspberry is what threw me off on it.

I'm not sure when in pregnancy this would apply, as I used ginger early on to control nausea as well, but my midwife told me recently not to over-do the ginger either (this was at a 3rd trimester appointment though). As for much in life, I suspect moderation is key.


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

I drank Yogi MTB tea my whole first trimester. I still drink a similar blend but it is made by a local herbalist. My prenatals also have dried rrl in them. No problems here at all and my doula (midwife) fully supported the decision.

That being said, do what you feel is right. If you notice rrl giving you contractions, back off until later in pg. If not, then go for it!


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trauerweidchen* 
I'm not sure when in pregnancy this would apply, as I used ginger early on to control nausea as well, but my midwife told me recently not to over-do the ginger either (this was at a 3rd trimester appointment though). As for much in life, I suspect moderation is key.


I only ever drink it when I have heart burn ir a tummy ache. I never drink it just to drink it although it is soooooo







thanks for the info on useing it in the theird trimester!


----------



## mandaleigh (Aug 17, 2012)

I know this is an old thread - but in case anyone else happens upon it as I have. I was drinking 5-8 cups of green and herbal teas a day before I became pregnant. I was pretty destroyed when I discovered there are so many things that we are advised to avoid in order to err on the side of caution.

Well - with morning sickness - and extreme fatigue - I haven't been able to work out like I used to AND I've not been able to resort to my second comfort which is tea... So, I started craving all sorts of JUNK FOOD - and I can only guess as a comfort mechanism due to all the sickness and tired feelings.

I'm so over it - I'm just going to go with "moderation" as a policy, because this is getting ridiculous. Surely - some Tea formulated for pregnant mothers, taken in moderation is better than be pigging out on junk food....

So I had some of Yogi's Mother to Be Tea - and it is DELICIOUS!!! I am afraid I shall want to drink more than a couple cups a day 

Pregnancy Police is on notice from me. lol All your friends will tell you that you should have what your body is craving - because that's what you need. I also call bull#$%^ on this one too. I doubt my blue berry sized embryo "needs" highly processed JUNK food and sugar-filled candy...but that's what I'm craving.

WRONG.

I would just say GET over it and live your life a little - no one is turning away pregnant women from McDonald's - but I suspect that kind of food is MUCH worse for them than a little cup of tea.


----------

